# Reel mowers for high HOC



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi all, finally getting the hang of my grass and thinking of a reel mower. We have palisades zoysia, a wide leaf blade variety. The yard is deeply shaded except for 4 hours a day of direct sun. Because of the shade I keep the zoysia on the longer side. It seems to do okay at 2.25 inches.

My question is, I saw that caltrimmer has a high HOC reel mower but is that the only option? Any other makes with a HOC near or over 2"? Also I run PGR during summer and the grass gets real thick so I imagine weight is gunna matter a bit as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Me personally, I wouldn't worry about reel mowing if you want to mow around 2 inches. I just don't think you will see an advantage at that HOC and you won't have any room to move up if need be.

Hopefully someone with more experience with Zoysia and your HOC will be by to give you their thoughts but if it does fine at 2 inches why not 1 inch?


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

I read a zoysia study about growth under sun conditions my best chances are 2 inches with pgr. So I've been anchored. I could try 1 but couldn't really attempt it with my rotary.

What im really saying is I have reel mower FOMO.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I reel my Palisades at ~5/8". Due to the two (city owned) large oaks in my front, I don't get a ton of sun. My back gets more but still definitely have some tree coverage.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I've never seen Palisades reel cut, that looks great @Tmank87 !


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Tmank87 that looks great!

@Texas_Bermuda id search the site for others reel mowing palisades. There has to be a few more. Trimmer will go up to 2.25" and I think the TruCut will go around there too.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> I've never seen Palisades reel cut, that looks great @Tmank87 !


Thanks brother. Awaiting takeoff in about a month!


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> I reel my Palisades at ~5/8". Due to the two (city owned) large oaks in my front, I don't get a ton of sun. My back gets more but still definitely have some tree coverage.


Wowzers! What's the lowest amount of direct sun you receive on that front?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > I reel my Palisades at ~5/8". Due to the two (city owned) large oaks in my front, I don't get a ton of sun. My back gets more but still definitely have some tree coverage.
> ...


Man, I'm not even honestly sure. Probably about 4 hours? The house blocks the morning sun and the afternoon sun is filtered. I'll make a mental note to observe on our next full sun day, probably Saturday.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

A manual push reel will go from 1"-3" maybe you could try one out to see if that's enough to scratch the itch since you don't have a large lawn. Would be a cheap way to find out if your yard can take the shorter HOC


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm in the same boat as this. I really want to be a reel mower, but I'm hesitant to pull the trigger on a $2K machine only to find my lawn doesn't like it. Because I would want the high HOC option, the best bet I found was CalTrim. That said, as mentioned above, I also have a manual reel in my Amazon cart, but also can't bring myself to push buy yet. I maintain at 3", and will take it down to 2.5" at various times, but that sometimes feels like a struggle. Anything below that is an effort. I'm not sure if that's a product of the rotary (Husky 21") or the lawn or some combo. I wish there was a way to rent a CalTrim to see if you like it.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

@jeffjunstrom I just looked up the specs for SS5500, and it can definitely tolerate a reel low cut.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> @jeffjunstrom I just looked up the specs for SS5500, and it can definitely tolerate a reel low cut.


That's good to know, but can I tolerate the risk of potential adverse effects of taking it reel low?? :lol: Right now I have "that lawn" in the neighborhood. I think reel mowing would take it next level, but I'm hesitant.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > @jeffjunstrom I just looked up the specs for SS5500, and it can definitely tolerate a reel low cut.
> ...


Well, I too had "that lawn" at 3.5" and now I have "THAT LAWN" at 5/8".

With the risks come the rewards


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > Sinclair said:
> ...


Would you recommend the 5 blade or 7 blade for that type of grass? Now you've got me closer to the edge...


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Do it and don't look back.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

If you're going to cut under 1.5", you definitely want the 7 blade.

I have a Fiskars 5 blade manual reel, and it gives washboarding from 1.5" down to 1".

My Toro Greensmaster is 8 blade and cuts really nicely at 5/8".


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Do it and don't look back.


 :nod:


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

@Sinclair @Tmank87 How long do you go between steps down? Let's say I take the lawn to 2.5" with my rotary on a Sunday. When can I do the first pass with the reel to take it to 2.25", and then how far down each subsequent pass, and after how much time? I know the one-third rule, but do you take the full 1/3 each time until you get to your desired HOC, or do you go more slowly to not stress the grass too much?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I just went for it in mid August.

3" to 1" with the rotary. It looked like garbage for a few weeks. By one month it looked pretty good.

Nitrogen + water + time.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

August 13 2020


August 28 2020


September 18 2020


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Sinclair said:


> I just went for it in mid August.
> 
> 3" to 1" with the rotary. It looked like garbage for a few weeks. By one month it looked pretty good.
> 
> Nitrogen + water + time.


I did the same. Just ripped the bandaid off, as low as I could with a rotary and then maintained for 2 days with my Tru Cut before I bought my Baroness :lol:

It'll look rough for a few weeks and then pure, pure bliss. :bandit:


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Sinclair said:
> 
> 
> > jeffjunstrom said:
> ...


5 blade if you keep it cut high. More blades, lower height of cut and frequency of cut.


----------

